# Brush - Dick wird immer dünner



## aposch (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte fragen, ob es einen eine Möglichkeit gibt, mit dem Brush Werkzeug einer Linie zu zeichnen, die am Anfang dick ist und immer dünner wird. Ich habe da mal was von gehört, aber weis nicht obs stimmt, und wie es geht.

So wie das:


----------



## TeQs (17. Mai 2007)

Filter -> Fluchtpunkt

Du solltest dich aber vorher in der Hilfe damit auseinandersetzen


----------



## Muster Max (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du die *Formeigenschaften* Deiner Pinselspitze auf "*Verblassen*" oder wenn Du im
besitz eines Grafiktabletts sein solltest auf "*Zeichenstift Druck*" stellst dann erreichst Du
genau den von Dir erwünschten Effekt.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## aposch (17. Mai 2007)

OK, aber ich schaue erst morgen, obs geht. Ich muss jetzt weg. keine Zeit. Ich sage bescheit...^^

Aposch


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Mai 2007)

aposch hat gesagt.:


> OK, aber ich schaue erst morgen, obs geht. Ich muss jetzt weg. keine Zeit. Ich sage bescheit...^^
> 
> Aposch



OK

dann schau ich morgen wieder rein ob du bescheit gesagt hast. Ich bin weg, auch keine Zeit 


Alex


----------



## aposch (18. Mai 2007)

Muster Max hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du die *Formeigenschaften* Deiner Pinselspitze auf "*Verblassen*" oder wenn Du im
> besitz eines Grafiktabletts sein solltest auf "*Zeichenstift Druck*" stellst dann erreichst Du
> genau den von Dir erwünschten Effekt.
> 
> mfg Muster Max



Jawohl, genau so wie du es gesagt hast, funktioniert wunderbar  Noch was dazugelernt. Danke!!


----------

